# Normal poop after barium swallow?



## QuiQui (Aug 15, 2010)

Have any of you ever had to swallow barium to do an upper GI and/or small bowel x-ray? I drank at least a cup or two of barium on Thursday morning and was told that when I expelled the barium it would make my poop white. Well, that hasn't happened yet. I'm worried that the barium is still inside me. It's Sunday morning now. It's been almost a full 72 hours since I drank the barium, and I still haven't seen any white poop. And I'm not constipated either. I've been having normal movements every day since the test.What do you think is going on? Am I just completely backed up with normal poop, and I need to wait longer to get the barium out? Does it ever happen that the barium does NOT make your poop white?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well perhaps you may have missed it.. It could be that the BM will just make it lighter than normal .... not necessarily "white". SO if you have seen slightly lighter stool.. that may be all you will see.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

QuiQui said:


> Have any of you ever had to swallow barium to do an upper GI and/or small bowel x-ray? I drank at least a cup or two of barium on Thursday morning and was told that when I expelled the barium it would make my poop white. Well, that hasn't happened yet. I'm worried that the barium is still inside me. It's Sunday morning now. It's been almost a full 72 hours since I drank the barium, and I still haven't seen any white poop. And I'm not constipated either. I've been having normal movements every day since the test.What do you think is going on? Am I just completely backed up with normal poop, and I need to wait longer to get the barium out? Does it ever happen that the barium does NOT make your poop white?


Hey, I had the same experience. I had normal poops for about a week afterward! Wonder why? Maybe we should be drinking barium to solve our C problems!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well actually.... they do put an "evacuation agent" IN with the barium to help it pass more quickly.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

BQ said:


> Well actually.... they do put an "evacuation agent" IN with the barium to help it pass more quickly.


What is the evacuation agent? Maybe it should be marketed for us!


----------



## QuiQui (Aug 15, 2010)

I think it IS starting to come out now. Right after I made this post yesterday, I had a movement that was much lighter than normal and of a very hard consistency, despite taking Miralax for the past couple of days. The toilet actually had trouble getting it down. Maybe this is all that will happen? I was kind of hoping for something pure white and shocking!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Maybe this is all that will happen?


 Could be...


> I was kind of hoping for something pure white and shocking!


 LOL! I remember feeling exceptionally "pure" and righteous when I had an off-white BM after my testing! LOL


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Tiss You are right! Maybe they should market it! I don't know what it was but they told me it was in there. But I bet you could call your local radiology dept and ask them what is in it! Why not?.. give them a call!


----------

